# Jade Video (Test)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Seeing if this works from my phone.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

What a little sweetheart!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay video! Aww I love her, hun! She is just too cute! Are you back home today?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Yay video! Aww I love her, hun! She is just too cute! Are you back home today?


Thank you Paula!!  

Not yet, unfortunately.  Having the house re-painted. Lowes mixed the paint wrong, so it's streaky and doesn't match in all places. So now they have to start over. :/ Might be a week before we are back there. Sigh.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Thank you Paula!!
> 
> Not yet, unfortunately.  Having the house re-painted. Lowes mixed the paint wrong, so it's streaky and doesn't match in all places. So now they have to start over. :/ Might be a week before we are back there. Sigh.


Oh, yes, yes, I remember you telling me that now.  Hopefully it'll be done sooner than later. xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Oh, yes, yes, I remember you telling me that now.  Hopefully it'll be done sooner than later. xx


Yeah, crossing fingers!

<3 xxxxx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:love1: :love5: OH MY GOSH!! She is just divine!!!!!! She is perfection T!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It works! I see a precious little dog in a cozy Martha Stewart bed looking like the queen of a castle!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I got some bad news a minute ago, then I saw this video of a little angel and now am smiling again. :cloud9:
Jade sweetie, adorable fur babies like yourself make days so much brighter! :daisy:


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful!! <3
LOVE her and her cute flame on her head!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all is much for the super kind comments! (((((hugs))))))

I wasn't sure if I could upload it from my phone. These "smart phones" are pretty smart. :lol:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

helllllllllllllllllllooooooooooo sweetie pie ;p


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Miss Jade you are so adorable!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awwww She is just too cute.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahhhh how cute she is beautiful x


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I know I could find it if I really, really searched, but how much does that little angel weigh?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much!!  I appreciate all of the kind words!

Little Ms. Jade weighs right under 2 lbs. Itsy bitsy Chi Wee. But her personality and will weighs 100 lbs. :lol:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

this was so cute, i had to watch it twice. i love when you got her ears to perk up at the end


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> this was so cute, i had to watch it twice. i love when you got her ears to perk up at the end


Thank you Elaine! It's so funny. She seemed to know that I was doing something. So she was acting shy. Without my phone in her face she dashes around here like a wild woman. :lol:


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Aaaaaaawwwwwww!!! What a cutie pie!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

AHHHHHH just watched it,she looks as adorable as ever and lost in that bed


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

michele said:


> AHHHHHH just watched it,she looks as adorable as ever and lost in that bed


Thank you Michele!  She gets lost in just about anything. Poor Itsy bitsy girl. :lol: But she loves her big ole' beds. :lol: She's a riot.


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh--so cute! Thanks for posting.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

What a sweetheart!! All the noises really got Bijou going Lol!


----------



## unicyclist (Jun 27, 2011)

Very cute indeed! Think my chi's agree as they suddenly started barking when they heard me watching it


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I thought that was about what she weighed...Diesel is almost 2 lbs right now, and they look the same size when you compare them to their surroundings. She is a doll! I wish I could freeze Diesel at this size!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all! 

Kim, I prefer them bigger. They are adorable at that size, but too delicate. Keeps me on my toes all the time. But we adore her, and she's definitely a trooper. :lol:


----------

